# Another Pic Of Pulldog



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Seeing all that weight makes it seem even more amazing. And I'm curious, is there an age limit for these types of competitions? On both sides of the scale? I guess what I'm asking is how young and how old can the dog be to do these competitions?


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Seeing all that weight makes it seem even more amazing. And I'm curious, is there an age limit for these types of competitions? On both sides of the scale? I guess what I'm asking is how young and how old can the dog be to do these competitions?


Yeah your dog has to be at least a year old to pull and it's up to the owner when it stops. Harley the dog in the picture is 5( just turned) He will be pulling another year or so and then we will retire him but he will never stop with his work outs. He is in great shape and if he was to stop cold turkey, he would not be a happy dog. I have seen dogs as old as 10 still pulling. Every one that knows Harley as allways said that if he died on the track, he would go a happy dog. What some people do not understand is these pull dogs LOVE what they do. If you know how to read your dog, it will tell you when it's done. We have a few more pull dogs and just started training another.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

This sport is still relatively new to me. I don't think I knew anything about it until earlier this year, so it's very interesting to me. Everyone has heard of the Iditarod, but this type of weight pulling I'd imagine is relatively new. And I'm sure it was developed to help stabilize the bully breeds image, as opposed to what the media likes to portray. Do you know much about the history of this sport? Like who were the originators and how they came up with this sport? And my assumption is, the sport is a lot like tractor pulling? Scores are derived by both weight and distance?


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

There are different places to pull, like one place you have to pull 24 ft another is 16ft. The dog that pulls the most gets most weight pulled and then there is most weight pulled per pound . If two dogs pull the same then it goes by time. Some people think that it is cruel but it is those that no nothing about the sport, that thinks this.We do not just take a dog and hook it to weight and tell it to pull, in the frist place you could'nt get an untrained dog to do it. There is many, many months of training before we put our dogs on the track. There are people that will take a dog not trained for it and yes it is possible to hurt that dog but true weight pull dogs are conditioned to pull weights.we have a video of one of our pups frist time on a track at a show, with permission i can post it,so you can see.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

workingdog said:


> we have a video of one of our pups frist time on a track at a show, with permission i can post it,so you can see.


Absolutely you can post it. I know some people can be sensitive about this sport, but I do believe there are good people who participate in this sport, and seeing a video like this I think would be good for everyone's understanding. I'm sure it won't appeal to everyone, but the information is more valuable...at least I think.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

*pulldog video*

Here's a video of my self and my husband with some of our dogs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWt5-3DuVQ0


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I realize this topic is a wee bit old but I just came across it now...

AWESOME DOG!!!!! Also very neat video with the pup learning the ropes!!!!!! So good to see more people working their dogs! Keep up the great work!!!!


----------

